# Ben Hur: Erster Trailer zum Remake des Historienklassikers



## CarolaHo (17. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ben Hur: Erster Trailer zum Remake des Historienklassikers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ben Hur: Erster Trailer zum Remake des Historienklassikers


----------



## Odin333 (17. März 2016)

Egal ob er in die Rolle passt oder nicht, und wenn er noch so lächerlich aussieht, Morgan Freeman MUSS dabei sein.


----------



## McDrake (17. März 2016)

Kein gutes Gefühl dabei.
Scheint einfach ein CGI-Spektakel zu werden.


----------



## Enisra (17. März 2016)

Ben Hur war schon damals schon ein schlechter Film, das äquivalent zu Transformers heute
vorallem hat der dafür gesorgt das jeder Idiot glaubt es hätte damals eine Galeerenstrafe gegeben


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2016)

Ben Hur hatte nicht umsonst einige Oscars (lt. Google sogar 11 Stück!). Er hatte aber  auch Logikfehler und teils Filmfehler (Gasflaschen waren zu sehen). Aber für damalige Verhältnisse war das ein sehr guter Sandalenfilm und alles andere als schlecht. 

Daher sehe ich so einem Remake erst einmal mit Skepsis entgegen.


----------



## Worrel (17. März 2016)

a) Eine Neuverfilmung eines mit 11 Oscars ausgezeichneten Streifen? ... ambitioniert oder größenwahnsinnig?
b) Wieso muß der Gegenspieler jetzt sein _Bruder _sein...?


----------



## Enisra (17. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Eine Neuverfilmung eines mit 11 Oscars ausgezeichneten Streifen? ... ambitioniert oder größenwahnsinnig?
> b) Wieso muß der Gegenspieler jetzt sein _Bruder _sein...?



weil nen Sesselpupser halt keine Lust hat eines der guten Drehbücher zu nehmen und man glaubt so easy Geld zu machen, deswegen gab´s auch schon 2010 nen Versuch
und daher auch der Punkt warum Massala jetzt sein Bruder wird, weil sich die Sesselpupser einbilden das man so die "Spannung" erhöhen könnte

Nee, wenn ein historisch absolut unkorrekten Film, dann den über die Ägyptischen Götter, da kommt wenigstens keiner drauf das man da auch keinen Historiker gefragt hat


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2016)

Angesichts der zu erwartenden Flops und des Größenwahnsinns der Filmemacher fällt mir dazu nur ein Zitat aus dem Original ein:
"Vater, vergib ihnen, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ben Hur hatte nicht umsonst einige Oscars (lt. Google sogar 11 Stück!). Er hatte aber  auch Logikfehler und teils Filmfehler (Gasflaschen waren zu sehen). Aber für damalige Verhältnisse war das ein sehr guter Sandalenfilm und alles andere als schlecht.
> 
> Daher sehe ich so einem Remake erst einmal mit Skepsis entgegen.


Das mit den Gas-Flaschen war doch "Gladiator", soweit ich informiert bin...?


----------



## MichaelG (17. März 2016)

Auch. Aber soweit ich weiß auch in Ben Hur. Und dazu kam eine "moderne" Armbanduhr.  Das ist aber Pixelfetzerei weil man das bei normalen Anschauen eigentlich gar nicht mitbekommt, da der Fokus in dem Moment auf komplett anderen Teilen des Bildes liegt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ben Hur war schon damals schon ein schlechter Film, das äquivalent zu Transformers heute
> vorallem hat der dafür gesorgt das jeder Idiot glaubt es hätte damals eine Galeerenstrafe gegeben


Historisch korrekt sind wohl die wenigsten Monumental-Filme dieser alten Ära, aber groß ist "Ben Hur" trotzdem, auserdem war der Fehler mit der Galeerenstrafe schon in der Romanvorlage drin. Diesen hat man eben mit in die Verfilmung genommen. Ergo hat es bereits Lee Wallace verbockt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. März 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch. Aber soweit ich weiß auch in Ben Hur. Und dazu kam eine "moderne" Armbanduhr.  Das ist aber Pixelfetzerei weil man das bei normalen Anschauen eigentlich gar nicht mitbekommt, da der Fokus in dem Moment auf komplett anderen Teilen des Bildes liegt.


Das mit der Armbanduhr ist korrekt, an eine Gasflasche kann ich mich bei "Ben Hur" dennoch nicht erinnern.


----------



## Enisra (17. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Historisch korrekt sind wohl die wenigsten Monumental-Filme dieser alten Ära, aber groß ist "Ben Hur" trotzdem, auserdem war der Fehler mit der Galeerenstrafe schon in der Romanvorlage drin. Diesen hat man eben mit in die Verfilmung genommen. Ergo hat es bereits Lee Wallace verbockt.



ja sicher sind die nicht Historisch Korrekt, aber sie tun so als währen sie es, wie die ganzen Religösen Bücher es ansich auch tun
War es nicht sogar Ben Hur wo sie eine Historikerin am Set haben die auf die Frage mit was man tun müsse um Rom korrekter darzustellen geantwortet hat mit: Alles abfackeln?
Das ist der gleiche Punkt warum Gladiator nicht gut war, der hat das gleiche gemacht weil die im Vorfeld ihr Kolloseum so in den Himmel gelobt haben und es dann versaut haben mit dem Gladiatorenschmonzens


----------

